# 93325 twin Pregnancy



## jessicaparker1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi.

Has anyone billed for CPT 93325 for a twin pregnancy? We billed it twice with Mod 59 attached to the 2nd line but denied as they only pay one per day. I read one article that states that it can't be billed twice with twins but need to confirm. 

Can anyone provided any additional feedback? Was that article correct?'

Thank you


----------



## cahuggins (Feb 13, 2013)

*93325 twin pregnancy*

are you sure this is the code you need. not sure what is being done but are you working on the mom or baby's


----------



## jessicaparker1 (Feb 14, 2013)

They are working on the babies. They are also billing 76825 & 76827 X2 with Modifier 59 on second set.


----------

